# In Loving Memory of Seven (2009-2012)



## Lord_Have_Merci (7 mo ago)

I'm not sure whether or not he's dead, but we were forced to give him up due to unforeseen circumstances when we moved away from California. I don't have any pictures of him, since we had him so long ago...


----------

